

Show HN: Calepin - micropublishing for Markdown and Dropbox lovers - jokull
http://calepin.co/

======
jokull
I know the default theme needs to be stripped down, but I wanted to give HN an
early peek. I'm thinking about marketing it as a place to collect your essays
and make the default theme list everything by year, one line per post on the
front page.

~~~
jokull
Oh and it runs Pelican (<http://pelican.readthedocs.org>) - a really nice
Python based static blog publisher

------
frequency
I would suggest perhaps swapping the white background of the highlighted box
of the signup section and the light brown background of the rest of the page
-- the page text is a bit hard to read in its current configuration.

~~~
jokull
I took your advice and updated the default theme, hit publish to see the new
changes.

------
kittxkat
PERFECT! I was just about to setup a jekyll/hyde blog, but since I don't use
GitHub but are a heavy Dropbox user, this comes in just at the right time!

Aaand it looks stunning. And simple. Superb done!

------
pace
great idea since i am about to setup a jekyll-blog. how do you position
calepin: why calepin and not jekyll? and why calepin and not
posterous/tumblr/hosted WP?

~~~
jokull
Calepin solves two problems with static blog generators:

 __Complexity __. You only need a Dropbox account and some knowledge of
Markdown. __Authoring __. Dropbox syncs all your devices together so you can
write and edit posts anywhere.

I'm not competing with multimedia blogging. Instead I want to focus on essay
type writing, or journalists and academics who want to make their writing
public. The default theme, when ready, is going to be a front page with only
one line per post, broken down by year.

